# New camera...new lens



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Just playing around with my new camera and new macro lens. I hope to have some time to really experiment with it soon and post some sweet macros. Pretty good so far!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

They are very nice already


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

great pics! what macro lense did you get?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. It's a Sony G Master 90mm f2.8 Macro lens. Sharpest lens on the planet! Just need to learn how to use it  The last two were actually taken with a 24-240mm Sony lens. I was comparing them. The 90mm is hands down the nicest lens I've ever used


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

Great shots Matt! Thanks for sharing! Keep the pics coming, they're inspirational.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! Here's two more I shot today.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

*Focus Stacking*

Bought a sweet Welso from BigShow and thought I would try a little focus stacking with my macro lens. Here is a normal shot, then three different focus points stacked. I'm liking it!


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

mattdean said:


> Bought a sweet Welso from BigShow and thought I would try a little focus stacking with my macro lens. Here is a normal shot, then three different focus points stacked. I'm liking it!


Super cool!


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful looking welso

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

focus stacking can be fun when doing macro photography, I useto like doing it with water drop macros. again great pics!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks guys. Yeah. It's fun. wish I had a little more time and "focus" (pun intended) to practice with the lens to truly get the most out of it.


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Been wanting to take a pic of this fovea for a while.


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*New camera&#8230;new lens*

Very nice pictures Matt, your tank looks great!!!!


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. I haven't had the time I would like to really work on the tank but everything is doing well. Cheers


----------



## Vinoy Thomas (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful shots.

What camera are you using?


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks. It's the Sony a7Rii mirrorless camera. amazing camera. I use a 90mm Sony Macro - sharpest lens on the planet. a 16mm-35mm Carl Zeiss and a 24mm-240mm sony lens.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow. Beautiful shots Matt great photography and great corals..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

